# Please identify this fish for me!



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Here are two photos of a fish I recently purchased from my local pet store. I can't remember what it is called. Please, if anyone can identify this fish it would be greatly appreciated. I am assuming it is a cichlid, but I have searched cichlids for hours and can't find out what kind it is. So hopefully someone on here can help me.

P.S. I am new to this form; in fact this is the very first time I have posted on any online forum such as this. I hope I did everything correct. If not, just let know (but be nice about it, lol).

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c31/C ... Q/1299.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c31/C ... 1299_3.jpg


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

It has simalarities as a calvus but I'm not sure.........umm.

Someone on here will know


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

super vc-10? how big is it.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

It is not big at all right now. I bought it small on purpose. It is probably about 3 inches from lips to tail. It has grown about 1 inch from the day I bought it which is about two months ago. I have him/her in a 55 gallon tank. I would like to know what it is so I can research how big it will get and what tank mates are preferred. So far, this little fella is really cool and doesn't seem to be very mean at all. He's quick as lightning.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Placidochromis milomo baby. They get BIG - way too big for a 55gal tank.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

What is another name for Placidochromis milomo besides Super VC-10? What do pet stores and the average person call this fish? I know when I bought it this fish wasn't labeled either of those names. It was a simple name. Thanks for helping me figure out what I have. I really like this fish; sad to hear it will grow too big for my 55 gallon though. Now I guess I am wondering what the common or "easy" name is for this fish. And if anyone can tell me if it's male or female; that would be great too. You guys rock!


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

In michigan i see them in mixed african tanks or as Super Vc-10's. Was it sold to you as hap big lips?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Can you get a better picture of it from the side so far it looks female to me since the anal fin is rounded but the dorsal looks like it might turn into a point.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

CutieSusieQ said:


> What is another name for Placidochromis milomo besides Super VC-10? What do pet stores and the average person call this fish? I know when I bought it this fish wasn't labeled either of those names. It was a simple name. Thanks for helping me figure out what I have. I really like this fish; sad to hear it will grow too big for my 55 gallon though. Now I guess I am wondering what the common or "easy" name is for this fish. And if anyone can tell me if it's male or female; that would be great too. You guys rock!


With african cichlids they are more commonly called by their Latin names, which as you've discovered is Placidochromis milomo. Simply put, there are thousands of different species, and at times the common names that are used, are used by multiple species. Just stick with the latin names.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

danielratti said:


> In michigan i see them in mixed african tanks or as Super Vc-10's. Was it sold to you as hap big lips?


"Hap big lips" is not ringing any bells either. I am going to go back to the store that I bought it at and find out what they are calling them. I'm also going to ask them why they sold me a fish that will grow too big for my 55 gallon when I specifically told them what size of tank I had! Anyway, I am going to keep it for now. It's not aggressive at all, at least not yet. It's cool how fast it is. It's not scared of people either; you know how some fish will run and hide if someone walks up to the tank...not this one. It's always looking for food.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

danielratti said:


> Can you get a better picture of it from the side so far it looks female to me since the anal fin is rounded but the dorsal looks like it might turn into a point.


Sure, I will try to get a better side view when I get back from picking up my crazy kids from school.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Another way you can sex it is to vent it that is when you have to catch the fish and flip it over and look at its under side oO is female and oo is male.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

CutieSusieQ said:


> danielratti said:
> 
> 
> > Can you get a better picture of it from the side so far it looks female to me since the anal fin is rounded but the dorsal looks like it might turn into a point.
> ...












I don't know if that picture is any better.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait till it gets bigger the dorsal fin has a bit of a point to it but the only way to be 100% is to vent sex it.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

I'm not gonna breed it anyway, it's just nice to know what I got in my tank.

Susan


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah but the problem with mixing males and females the males get really mean and they will cross breed thats the only downfall. Even if you don't want them to breed they still will.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

I am thinking about seeing if the store I bought him from will let me bring him back and trade him. I like this fish but I don't want to keep it in my 55 gallon if its just gonna grow too big and eventually need a bigger home. I don't know what to do actually. Anyway, lesson learned....I will always research fish before I buy them now b/c now I know most people working in pet/fish stores don't have a clue about the fish they sale. Yeah, I'm a newbie with cichlids!!


----------

